
How my country annoyed me today - CodinM
https://codin.ro/how-my-country-annoyed-me-today/
======
CodinM
TL;DR - Romanian Constitutional Court is hosting a PDF file of a book, thus
infringing copyright. Furthermore, a travel portal made with state money has a
feedback form that wasn't ever supposed to function.

